# Greetings



## Marius (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello, fellow men/women in black. I am a TD in Tampa who is currently teaching tech at a magnet high school, though most of my work has been collegiate. One of my students told me about this place, and I am looking forward to perusing often. 

Peace.

Rick T.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Does the HS have a web page for the program/facilities? I always find it interesting to see what other people are doing.


----------



## Van (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! We look forward to hearing from you in the threads.


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth. Please contribute by asking and answering questions!!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 9, 2007)

Let me belatedly ditto the others and say welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## TechieGeek (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey there. Welcome aboard. I'm glad you finally looked the site up after i told you about it.

To everyone:: Meet the tech. theatre teacher from my high school. XDD 
He teaches stagecraft, comprehesive theatre, technical studies, and adv. technical studies. He's the coolest teacher EVER, man!!! He's good at what he does and teaches and i think my high school is priviledged to have him on their faculty and staff.

Once again, welcome aboard.


----------



## Van (Mar 14, 2007)

TechieGeek said:


> Hey there. Welcome aboard. I'm glad you finally looked the site up after i told you about it.
> 
> To everyone:: Meet the tech. theatre teacher from my high school. XDD
> He teaches stagecraft, comprehesive theatre, technical studies, and adv. technical studies. He's the coolest teacher EVER, man!!! He's good at what he does and teaches and i think my high school is priviledged to have him on their faculty and staff.
> ...


 
Dude, back off I think you got the "A"


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 14, 2007)

TechieGeek said:


> Hey there. Welcome aboard. I'm glad you finally looked the site up after i told you about it.
> To everyone:: Meet the tech. theatre teacher from my high school. XDD
> He teaches stagecraft, comprehesive theatre, technical studies, and adv. technical studies. He's the coolest teacher EVER, man!!! He's good at what he does and teaches and i think my high school is priviledged to have him on their faculty and staff.
> Once again, welcome aboard.



...I thank him every day for all his hard work. I wash his car on Tuesdays. Bring him coffee and a donut each morning. I skip 3rd period to go buy him lunch every day. I babysit his children for free. I get "A's" in all my classes so that the other teachers never harass him about me leaving class to go work in the theater. I've organized a fund raiser to purchase him a 2.4 million dollar home. At times he appears sad, on those days I give him cash. 

Welcome to the booth guys!! Former high school teacher here, glad to help out how ever I can.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 14, 2007)

Gaff gets brownie points for making me laugh.


----------



## TechieGeek (Mar 15, 2007)

Van said:


> Dude, back off I think you got the "A"



i always have an "A" in my tech classes. i was just excited and went alittle overboard on my last post.  i was also just trying to tell the truth about someone i respect alot. he...he he.


----------



## Van (Mar 15, 2007)

TechieGeek said:


> i always have an "A" in my tech classes. i was just excited and went alittle overboard on my last post.  i was also just trying to tell the truth about someone i respect alot. he...he he.


 
That's ok , I was " just taking the piss out of you", as chris15 always says. I love the fact that you respect him that much.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 16, 2007)

Now now, I don't ALWAYS say that...


----------



## Marius (Mar 17, 2007)

TechieGeek said:


> Hey there. Welcome aboard. I'm glad you finally looked the site up after i told you about it.
> 
> To everyone:: Meet the tech. theatre teacher from my high school. XDD
> He teaches stagecraft, comprehesive theatre, technical studies, and adv. technical studies. He's the coolest teacher EVER, man!!! He's good at what he does and teaches and i think my high school is priviledged to have him on their faculty and staff.
> ...


Thanks, TechieGeek, I'm glad to see that I've made an impression. And for an encore I'll be jogging across the river tomorrow. 
;-)


----------



## TechieGeek (Mar 17, 2007)

tomorrow is sunday. wouldn't that be easier the Monday we get back to school?

XD ;-D


----------



## Van (Mar 17, 2007)

Marius said:


> Thanks, TechieGeek, I'm glad to see that I've made an impression. And for an encore I'll be jogging across the river tomorrow.
> ;-)


 
Wow TechieGeek, He is impressive, He can Jog across water!


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 18, 2007)

Marius said:


> And for an encore I'll be jogging across the river tomorrow.
> ;-)



He threw the bodies of all the irresponsible techies that came before you in the river to make this possible. 

Be careful TechieGeek...


----------



## TechiesDoItInTheDark (Mar 18, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> ...I thank him every day for all his hard work. I wash his car on Tuesdays. Bring him coffee and a donut each morning. I skip 3rd period to go buy him lunch every day. I babysit his children for free. I get "A's" in all my classes so that the other teachers never harass him about me leaving class to go work in the theater. I've organized a fund raiser to purchase him a 2.4 million dollar home. At times he appears sad, on those days I give him cash.
> 
> Welcome to the booth guys!! Former high school teacher here, glad to help out how ever I can.


Dude you're making some of the rest of us look bad...I'm just a regular over-achiever


----------

